# XXL Sprinkler



## Foot Flyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Just thought I'd share my above ground sprinkler. I built it last year to help establish a bermuda lawn on my 10 acre property.

Paid $55 for the head, used a scrap piece of oilfield pipe for the body, a 2" trash pump from harbor freight, and 600 feet of pvc hose chopped to varying lengths with quick connectors. 1/2 acre pond as my reservoir. It covers 12,000 feet per spot.

Manged to keep things alive throughout this year's drought.....whew!


----------

